# BeeWeaver - Good experience



## Mark in Kansas (Dec 10, 2009)

I ordered a nuc from BeeWeaver of Texas this spring. I'm very pleased with the customer service (they kept me informed by email on nearly a daily basis as the drop-off date approached), timed the dropoff very weel for the season (everything is blooming here in eastern Kansas), gave excellent directions to pick-up location, and the nuc was heavy with bees, brood, and honey. The hive is really starting to boom.

:applause::applause:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I am a big fan of Bweavers too. Great people. Laura is awesome. Great bees too.


----------

